# Kitten noises



## catepr101 (Oct 25, 2006)

Just wondering what noises your cats make. My kittens don't miow at all, but they squeak. It's really sweet, but is it unusual? They both purr, but they are quite different noises, Steed is much louder than Mrs Peel. Do they miow more as they get older? :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Steed and Mrs. Peel, eh? Wow, I haven't heard those names in a long time!! Great show, it was.  

The different vocalizations are normal. They'll change as they get older.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My temporary kitten, Keesha, made "eek eek" noises, but purred like a panther! I was told she'll meow later. But I miss the "eeks!" It was the most adorable little noise!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Holly chirps and trills when she's just playing and yappy, ...typical for a Maine ****. Sometimes I think there's a bird in the house, then I remember it's just the new baby. But if she's unhappy she can unleash a real meow in a heartbeat.


----------



## Immortal (Mar 28, 2006)

Suki 'brupps' alot and half miaows alot at me. If i 'brupp' back at her we can keep it going for hours.

Its said somewhere, i forget where. That the domestic cat has the second most developed 'speach' in the animal kingdom, next to dolphins.

Cats speak two languages. With each other they speak adult cat, with humans they speak kitten speak and they pick up a certain amount of our body language too, jut like a small baby would!!. They have a whole different body language with us than they do with other cats. The form of squeaks and half noises and neading motions they use with there mothers transfer to us and in turn they also develop the body language and noises for dealin with there own kind. Plus they have some very special body language tailored to humans specificly, so if you ever sit and think you know what you cat is trying to tell you... its cos they are actually talking human talk(well human body language)!!! 

Its quite amazing to think your cat is in effect bi-linguel!!!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

That's quite true. And may explain why different cats vocalize so differently. My theory is that the vocalizations they use to talk to their humans is developed by trying out different sounds, and repeating the ones that get the reactions they're looking for.


----------



## Mickey's Mom (May 5, 2005)

catepr101 said:


> Just wondering what noises your cats make. My kittens don't miow at all, but they squeak. It's really sweet, but is it unusual? They both purr, but they are quite different noises, Steed is much louder than Mrs Peel. Do they miow more as they get older? :lol:


*Be thankful for the "squeak". When Kip was a baby, he hardly made any noise at all, but now that he is an adult, he meows SO LOUD, that sometimes, it scares me half to death. He comes out with this holler out of nowhere, for no reason, usually when I'm in deep concentration over something besides HIM! :wink: *


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

That's why. :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

As feminine and sweet as Nina is, she says something like "Miack." She alwo says Ma MMAAA. louder and higher as I approach the food dish. Other times she sounds like a little kitten. That's when she wants attention! Of course, I'm a sucker for Ma MMAAA!  

Blueberry talks quite a bit. He usually says Maaa very loudly, and on occasion, Meow. :wink: I guess they're only half human!


----------



## Immortal (Mar 28, 2006)

I just read something in a cat magazine that is sooo relevent to this post

Its about a cat who had deaf owners and instead of miaowing at them he would go up to them and 'pat' them with his paws in different ways to let them know what he wanted each time. Hearing Guests used to remark how quiet the cat was although he was so forward with them. The cat some how instinctivly knew his woners could not hear him miaowing and so adopted whats best discribed as 'cat sign language'. Its really rather amazing.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

a long time ago I had a beautiful green eyed, grey silvertip DLH named Velvet, who loved milk so much that she taught herself to say "Milk" very clearly when she wanted a bowl. Of course I only gave in to her amazing and cute begging once or at most twice in one day. :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a clever girl! No wonder you gave in.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

A fascinating topic! I know Rookie understands certain words. When I say, "Brush?", she gallops over to the basket where we keep the brushes and assumes the position. I think she understands "Come here," whether it's my tone or the words themselves.

She makes the most adorable little chirp noises. If you say, "Ehhhh," that's it. It's like the first .5 second of a meow, just this little "Ehhh." If we say it to her, she says it back. Inevitably, she pulls out the "Ehhh" to let us know that she wants to be petted some more. It's so predictable and cute.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Midnight can say no. If we pick her up and she doesn't want to be held, she'll look you right in the eye and say, "Nooooo".


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

She understands the word "no", and she's combining that with the cat-language mild threat of looking in your eyes.
She means "Put me down, NOW".


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

gunterkat said:


> She understands the word "no", and she's combining that with the cat-language mild threat of looking in your eyes.
> She means "Put me down, NOW".


I think you're on to something. If anyone continues to hold her, she'll say "NOOOOO!" again, but louder. I don't speak cat, but I can tell that she's getting just a tad bit ticked off when she's not set down right away. :wink:


----------



## Immortal (Mar 28, 2006)

My cat first wriggles... then growls.. then bites me. I dont pick ****** up often cos shes not used to it so she goes all stiff and her legs stick out in funny directions.... thats and shes old anyway.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

To help a kitty feel a little more secure when being picked up, pick her up from under the chest with one hand, and support kitty's back feet with the other hand. This way she doesn't feel so much like she's dangling in mid-air. 

Cats are very intelligent. Midnight probably understands a lot more words than just "no", but "no" is easier for her to pronounce. 
My Velvet put an extra emphasis on the "k" sound of "milk", like she knew she had trouble with that consonant. 
:kittyball


----------

